# Looks like i'll be ordering a new car today...



## wj94 (Jun 13, 2007)

2009 JCW Mini. Got an awesome deal on it, pure badassness....I am pumped. Anyone need a 2008 camry?


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Sweet. I didn't know they deal on Minis now? 

Did you get any of the other JCW options?


----------



## wj94 (Jun 13, 2007)

Chris90 said:


> Sweet. I didn't know they deal on Minis now?
> 
> Did you get any of the other JCW options?


Most dealers won't, I emailed about 20 dealers and one gave me an incredible deal (from a Mini standpoint). Only a couple offered anything off MSRP at all. No other JCW stuff planned as of now. The install costs at the dealer are pretty retarded, so I'll leave it alone, and it's a lease anyway so I don't want to do anything unless I know I'm going to buy it out at lease end.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

What does a JCW go for? Congrats. I'm thinking Mini for a commuter car. Keeping the 540. Love it to death.


----------



## wj94 (Jun 13, 2007)

MMMM_ERT said:


> What does a JCW go for? Congrats. I'm thinking Mini for a commuter car. Keeping the 540. Love it to death.


Starts at $29.2k plus options, which can get hefty. I'm going for a stripped model with only about $1800 in total options. However, the JCW does come with several options as standard that you'd normally pay for on the base model. With $0 down on a lease and max MSD's, I'm looking at about $400/month even.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

wj94 said:


> Starts at $29.2k plus options, which can get hefty. I'm going for a stripped model with only about $1800 in total options. However, the JCW does come with several options as standard that you'd normally pay for on the base model. With $0 down on a lease and max MSD's, I'm looking at about $400/month even.


Noice!! :thumbup: How much effect does the works version have on MPG?


----------



## wj94 (Jun 13, 2007)

MMMM_ERT said:


> Noice!! :thumbup: How much effect does the works version have on MPG?


Regular S version is 26/34 MPG, JCW version is 25/33 from what I hear.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

What color?

I saw a black one today and it look hawt. I love the wheels.

.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

wj94 said:


> Regular S version is 26/34 MPG, JCW version is 25/33 from what I hear.


Not bad...


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

wj94 said:


> I emailed about 20 dealers and one gave me an incredible deal (from a Mini standpoint).


Was it Crown in Richmond? :dunno:


----------



## wj94 (Jun 13, 2007)

Salvator said:


> Was it Crown in Richmond? :dunno:


Nah...not a VA dealer. I agreed not to post the deal on the forums since it was a one-off deal basically and I don't think they'd want to be giving up all of their allocations for what I'm paying.

To answer the other question, I'm probably going to go with red or white. I'm thinking red with the red/black leather/cloth seats.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

so, stupid question, you CAN do MSDs just like the regular BMW FS leases?

Are these leases actually undewritten by BMW FS, or is there a "Mini FS"

Anyone aware of an OLP for existing BMW lessees?


----------



## wj94 (Jun 13, 2007)

pilotman said:


> so, stupid question, you CAN do MSDs just like the regular BMW FS leases?
> 
> Are these leases actually undewritten by BMW FS, or is there a "Mini FS"
> 
> Anyone aware of an OLP for existing BMW lessees?


Yes it's through BMWFS and you can do MSD's. I plan on doing the max MSD's and with $0 down, my $30.3k JCW should be $396/month for 36 months/12k per year by my calculations.


----------



## wj94 (Jun 13, 2007)

...and my car is now in production. w00t


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

wj94 said:


> ...and my car is now in production. w00t


Congrats :thumbup:. Nice choice.


----------



## wj94 (Jun 13, 2007)

Financing approved, under $400/month for 36 months/15k miles per year with $0 down and all taxes and fees rolled into the lease....not too shabby for a $30k price tag.


----------

